
Ask HN: Does anyone use Google Tasks? - _acme
Google Tasks (which has been attached to the desktop version of Gmail for some time) doesn&#x27;t have a client for Android or iOS (from Google).<p>Does anyone know why? Why were separate &quot;reminders&quot; added to Google Calendar?<p>Does anyone use Tasks? I find it to be a great, simple hierarchical task manager, which alone makes it more functional for the way I think than almost any other task manager.<p>(Why do so few task managers support hierarchies, especially in a natural outline-like manner?)
======
holo
I do use Task, mostly to create lists. You can find GTasks on android. I have
been using it for years - works well.

